# The Perfect Site



## harlaxmania (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello there

I know everyone has their own idea of what an ideal site would be, but having spent recent months trying a wide range of sites i am amazed to find packed sites with poor facilities and empty sites with great facilities. I have been trying a number of adult only sites lately too and have found the same with these.

I wondered what the general view of users might be to the questions -

'What would make your perfect site?'

'what would make you avoid a site?'

Cheers

John


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Most of the CC sites suit us perfectly.
Many CLs, with ablution facilities, also suit.

Mainly...EHU....Toilets....Showers....peace and quiet


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Ooooo - kids and dogs no doubt will get a mention!  Straight into Subs?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We tend to use sites rather as hotels- ie a place to stay while we explore the local area.

The perfect site for me must be quite small but within reasonable walking distance of good, regular public transport. It must not be so close that it is noisy. Cycling or walking distance to the things we wish to visit is also a plus factor.

We avoid big commercial sites if possible with bars, pools, discos, restaurants, static caravans and so on.

We can do without loos and showers though a hook up in winter is a must.

G


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We tend to use sites rather as hotels- ie a place to stay while we explore the local area.
> 
> The perfect site for me must be quite small but within reasonable walking distance of good, regular public transport. It must not be so close that it is noisy. Cycling or walking distance to the things we wish to visit is also a plus factor.
> 
> ...


I'm mostly with Grizzly on this, but sometimes like a site with a pool and restaurant/bar, depends on our mood where we are and who we are with.

Think OP will find that almost all sites are perfect ------------- to someone

Sue


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

1. Clean toilets
2. Clean showers (with at least 2 hooks)
3. No club house
4. Natural habitat for kids to explore, think dens and rope swings !
5. Camp fires permitted (safely of course)
6. Lots of green space
7. People around until 11 ish hate being the only people sat outside at 9.30 - some people retire very early ! We aren't rowdy though  

When can I book ?? !


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

1. quiet 
2. nice view
3. no tall trees to block satellite signal
4. nice walks or cycle routes in the area
5. Electric and hard standing in winter but not bothered in summer



Trevor


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't normally stay on sites but when I have to I like a massive field with no organisation whatsover with 360 degree views over countryside, lakes, rivers or the sea. 

Not bothered about any facilites just some water and a dump facility and a jolly farmer like the one off carry on camping where everything is a quid.

Preferably no kids or loud adults for that matter well actually nobody else at all would be just fine. Dogs are ok though.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

harlaxmania said:


> Hello there
> 
> I know everyone has their own idea of what an ideal site would be, but having spent recent months trying a wide range of sites i am amazed to find packed sites with poor facilities and empty sites with great facilities. I have been trying a number of adult only sites lately too and have found the same with these.
> 
> ...


Not sure if the "perfect" campsite exists. If we are doing a short stopover whilst on route elsewhere, we will settle for basic facilities.

On the other hand if we are stopping over for several nights /a week or longer we would look for better campsites.

The big issues for me are sites that are poorly maintained, poor standards of cleanliness in the toilet / shower blocks, poor standards of cleanliness around the chemical toilet disposal area, etc

Typical of what we would look for are
1) Close to and accessible by foot, bicycle or public transport to local attractions.
2) Clean facilities
3) Well maintained facilities
4) Helpful / friendly staff
5) Affordable wi-fi
6) Reasonably quiet / peaceful.
7) Walks and things to do around the area

I am not averse to the idea of having a bar/ cafe on the site. Where one exists I quite like the idea of going over there and having a drink in the local bar instead of sitting in the MH with the wife, the Kindle and another bottle of red


----------



## crumblyned (Jun 27, 2011)

As EJB said what we were thinking I will say no more. Ned


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Have only been to one CCC site and found it much too busy for us - units squeezed into tiny spaces. 

Otherwise have spent the last 7 weeks staying in CS/CLs - our style of camping is a field with a tap and waste facilities. We have our own shower & loo and a solar panel so no need for hookup.

A big plus for us is access to wifi (through site or FON), but basically we look for;

Space - the bigger the field the better
Views
Nice countryside walking

Not so fussed about public transport as we tend to avoid towns, happy to supply my own bar & food!

We are simple folk


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

No yappy dogs, no screaming kids (That'll get some of you going!) 


:twisted:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We don't entertain club sites, to formal and manicured for our style, so it's CL'S & CS'S for us, and as few dogs as poss please.  Bliss  

Steve


----------

